# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά >  χαρίζω διάφορα πτηνά

## thodoris

καλημέρα. επειδή μετακομίζω στο δικό μου σπίτη και δεν έχω χώρο για τα πτηνά μου λέω να χαρίσω μερικά. βάζω φοτογραφία 2 παπαγάλους άγριους. επίσεις χαρίζω 2 καναρίνια αρσενικά και ένα ζευγάρι καναρίνια παιδιά δεν ξέρω άμα είναι ράτσας τα καναρίνια. δεν μπορώ να βάλω φοτογραφία τα καναρίνια με μπερδεύει το pc. και χαρίζω και ένα ζευγάρι ζεμπράκια με τα μικρά τους και ένα ζευγάρι βογκολέζους ( κοινονικούς σποίνους ) επίσεις με τα μικρά τους.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

με ενδιαφερει ενα αρσενικο καναρινι...να σου δωσω το μαιλ μου να μου στειλεις μια φωτο εκει?

----------


## NIKOSSALONIKA

καλημερα θοδωρη ενδιαφερομαι για 1 παπαγαλο και 1 καναρινι για να κανουν παρεα στο καρδερινοκαναρινο μας!ειχα και παλιοτερα παπαγαλο απο μικρουλι παλιοτερα στη δραμα

----------


## NIKOSSALONIKA

θοδωρη δεν ξερω αν εφυγαν τα πμ αν ηρθαν και τα 2 συγνωμη αν δεν ηρθαν σε παρακαλω στειλε μου εσυ για να επικοινωνησω μαζι σου ειμαι νεοσ στη σελιδα και μπερδευομαι λιγο

----------


## Antigoni87

*Οι άσχετες δημοσιεύσεις θα διαγραφούν για να παραμείνει καθαρή η ενότητα και να συνεχίσουμε στο θέμα μας.
Ευχαριστώ*  ::

----------


## NIKOSSALONIKA

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥΥΥ

----------


## thodoris

παιδιά έχουν μίνει τα ζεμπράκια και οι βογκολέζοι όποιος τα θέλει του τα δίνω διαφορετικά θα τα πάω σε πετ σοπ.

----------


## Antigoni87

Παιδιά πάρτε τα κάποιος, είναι κρίμα να πάνε σε πετ σοπ!  ::  
Ελπίζω Θοδωρή να βρεις σπίτι να τα δώσεις. Έχεις βάλει και αλλού αγγελίες; Καλή τύχη!

----------


## mogolos14

Ενδιαφερομαι εγω για τα ζεμπρακια αλλα...
θα χαν παντως ενα ζεστο σπιτι...

Αν αλλαξες γνωμη θοδωρη πες μου

----------


## thodoris

βρέ φίλε μου μακριά είμαστε πως να τα στείλω θα ταλεπωρηθούν τα πτηνά άμα είσουνα θεσσαλονίκη πολλή ευχαρίστως να σου τα έδινα. και τα μικρούλια είναι σκέτο μούρλια

----------


## thodoris

Αντιγόνη δεν τα έχω βάλει αλλού αγγελία. μόνο εδώ και εγώ δεν θέλω να τα δόσω σε πετ σοπ αλλά αναγκαστηκά άμα δεν βρεθεί κανείς. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να βρεθεί κάπιος.

----------


## mogolos14

> και τα μικρούλια είναι σκέτο μούρλια


  ::   ::   ::  

Εχεις δικιο!!5ωρες ειναι!με το λεωφορειο αν γεινοταν  εξοδα κ λοιπα δικα μου ολα

----------


## thodoris

φίλε μου το κτελ δεν παίρνει κλουβιά με πτηνά. που να τα βάλω σε κούτα? τι είναι πακέτα μακαρόνια? καταλαβένεις τι λέω

----------


## thodoris

τα πτηνα δωθηκαν ολα να κλειση η αγγελια. ευχαριστω

----------

